# S.T. rear sway bar Help!



## fsr20det (Oct 7, 2002)

does anyone have the instructions on how to install the st rear swaybar. i got it for free from my friend but when i installed it, it was hitting the gas tank when there are big dips or bumps and the brake lines were rubbing on the bar. ive tried calling st and they told me they were going to fax me the instructions but they never did! if any one could scan them and send them to me at [email protected], i would be very greatful! any help or tips on the install would be appreciated. its about 12 noon here in hawaii and if i get a reply soon ,maybe i can install them before the sun goes down!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2002)

did you try flipping the bar over?


----------

